# Problem displaying search result in Firefox



## Guillaume (Feb 24, 2005)

Michael,

I'm getting a weird display when I use the "New posts since my last visit" option in My Accout (ie titles in categories, last post in thread, replies in last post, etc.)  Any idea what might be the cause ?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 24, 2005)

At least you are getting something...I will get the white screen in IE...it MAYBE  related they are working on it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 24, 2005)

The same thing happens in the User CP, by the way, so it appears that it's not a problem of the Search feature itself, but of how the tables are generated.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2005)

I see the problem and can fix it promptly.

EDIT: K, Fixed


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 24, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I see the problem and can fix it promptly.
> 
> EDIT: K, Fixed



Michael, just want to say you are doing wonders with the site.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2005)

Por Nada (it's nothing)


----------



## fanboy2000 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm still getting something similer under My Account--->Subscriptions. Only, it's not showing the catogory at all. Everything is just moved over one.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2005)

K, I'll fix that (that's gonna be due to the same sort of error).


----------



## fanboy2000 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great. I appreciate it.


----------



## reveal (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's something that's happening to me. I am using Firefox.

I went into the D&D Rules forum and search for the term "devoted defender". It brought up a list of results. I then did another search in the same forum for "devoted defender ac". All I got was a white screen. It still happens today. Is there a limit to the number of search terms you can use?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 25, 2005)

Hmm.. y'know, I'm starting to think the post index is corrupt.  Rebuilding it is a 10 hr process though


----------



## Crothian (Feb 25, 2005)

I've done a few searches in Firfox and haven't ran into this problem


----------



## the Jester (Feb 27, 2005)

I use Firefox, and I've gotten the white screen searching several times.

Michael, I just wanted to throw out a thank-you for all the hard work you've done on the site!  You rock, man!


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 27, 2005)

Just got back to this thread after a few days.  I want to thank you Michael for your great work.


----------

